# Is crushed coral ok for substrate?



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

Geez, I'm such a noob, lol. I had this posted under the wrong topic. Didn't notice it until just now. 

hello,

I have a 100gal. with crushed coral substrate. It has crushed coral because I originally wanted to put african cichlids in it. I realize that a bio-substrate is preferred but unfortunately I already have the crushed coral. The cost of replacing the substrate is a bit out of my budget now. The tank has been running for about a month with 3 fish in it (they'll be taken out) to build the bio-nutrients. I think I'm ready to put plants in it but wanted thoughts on whether this substrate will sustain plants like crypts, anubias, and other flora often used by aquarist on this site. No doubt this will not be the ideal biotope for the plants I seek but I just want to know if I'm sending these plants to their immanent death or will they adapt? Bear with me folks as I'm new to all of this. I appreciate any thoughts on this and will take all responses seriously. 

Thanks,
RapidSixGuns (aka. Michael)


----------



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

Additional information,

This tank also has some aged sinking driftwood (about 12" wide composed of multiple pieces) in it and a pile of volcanic rock covered with some species of stringy moss too. I would like to show a pic. of the tank in it's present condition but don't know how at the moment. If anyone knows how to insert a pic., please tell me and I will do so.

Thanks again, 
RapidSixGuns (aka. Michael)


----------



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

A quick update, I did some water testing today (which I don't normally do but should do regularly) and the pH was 7.6-ish, no nitrate, nitrate, and ammonia levels (parts pert million) recorded. Unfortunately, I don't have a hardness or alkalinity test kit yet. I also did a little research on anubias, rotala, and java ferns and found that they may be suitable for this tank. I have 1 anubias coffeefolia and 2 rotala stem bunches and 5 java ferns tied (but not achored yet) on volcanic rock which I put into the tank today. These plants can easily be removed if necessary. The tank is still bear of fish but is still circulating the nutrients from when fish were in it. I'll feed (with iron supplement) today and see where it takes me. This tank was primarily set-up to house Hap. livingstoni's which are still in another tank.

Thanks again,
RapidSixGuns (aka. Michael)


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

The crushed coral may be ok depending what you want to keep...

It will greatly contribute to hardness levels (calcium hardness specifically) and will buffer your ph in the high 7's (possibly even 8) over time (which is largely why it is typically chosen for brackish and marine use).

I have never tried using it in a planted tank but have heard of people mixing it in with their substrate so hypothetically it could be ok. May not be a great substrate for roots though as it is fairly coarse.

Anyone else want to provide some feedback?


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

Java fern and Anubias will grow if tied to driftwood. Not sure what will grow roots planted in it. Would be a great experiment you could post the results here.


----------



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks ianryeng and londonloco for the positive feedback and advice. To tell you the truth, I had no intentions of using live plants in any of my tanks until I met a couple of live plant aquariest (sp.) and saw what they were able to create. To this very day I am very impressed at their biotopes. My interest in keeping live plants has only been about a month old (if that long) and I've learned so much in such a short time. Maintaining live plants isn't as simple as when I was younger. The whole concept of keeping live plants and the creativity in their usage just boggles my mind. my desire to grow live plants along side of raising fish has now grow expotentially. As soon as I figure out how to post pic's, I will show where I'm at now and try to keep everyone up-to-date on my progress. 

Again, thank you very my for the advice

RapidSixGuns (aka. Michael)


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ya. It's just fine....................for a SW tank.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

Newt said:


> Ya. It's just fine....................for a SW tank.


I've kept shell dwellers with just shells as substrate. It does raise the Ph to high 7's, low 8's. I've had java fern and anubias grow just fine in the tank. They were tied to shells in the tank.


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

i;ve also used it as a substrate with no issues, but i also wanted to have hard water.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

There are more appropriate substrates for that purpose............Onyx for one.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

Vals seem to like harder water as well. But if you really want to get a jungle, it really helps to have a substrate that will better accomodate the need of the plants. For a 100g that could be quite expensive, but so is CO2, Big lights, etc. It is hard to argue with the results of "better" substrates.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

If you really want a serious planted tank with many species, lots of light, added CO2 then wait and get an appropriate substrate. If you want to grow a few anubias and java fern and similar easy plants to compliment your tank, then go ahead with your current setup.

I have set up tanks on the cheap before and told myself I just wouldn't have plants in those tanks. Then plants sneak in (cuttings from other tanks, a cool plant from the LFS, etc) and before long it is a full fledged planted tank and I'm kicking myself for not setting it up the right way from the beginning.


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

"If you really want a serious planted tank with many species, lots of light, added CO2 then wait and get an appropriate substrate. If you want to grow a few anubias and java fern and similar easy plants to compliment your tank, then go ahead with your current setup.

I have set up tanks on the cheap before and told myself I just wouldn't have plants in those tanks. Then plants sneak in (cuttings from other tanks, a cool plant from the LFS, etc) and before long it is a full fledged planted tank and I'm kicking myself for not setting it up the right way from the beginning."

Ditto. It costs more to do it wrong and then do it right than to do it right from the beginning.


----------



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi folks,

Let me begin by thanking griffin7882, londonloco, newt, endgin33, and geek 15 for their input. It really gave me a lot to think about. I realize I sort of got off on the wrong foot with my selection of substrate but that was what I had on hand. No doubt crushed coral isn't the ideal substrate but surely it has it's uses in growing aquatic plants. Please keep in mind that I am less than 1 month into keeping aquatic plants so starting out basic is fine with me. As I mentioned before, I really want to raise my 8 Hap. livingstoni's (african cichlid) in this tank but wanted some ideas as to what types of plants I could raise them with. This isn't the only tank I have and I will be sure to start my next big tank properly. So far, anubias, some crypts (maybe), vallisinaria, and java moss seem to be my selection for this tank. If there are any others, please let me know. I have all of the above plants in the tank now with the vallisinaria being ordered. I'm not so sure I'm ready for a full blown "amazon jungle" yet complete with CO2 injections and high intensity lighting. Maybe some time in the near future after my thumb gets a little more greener I will explore this option some more. Remember, we all started somewhere and this is where I'm starting from. Do continue to give advice and tips as I read all of this and find some way to take what I can use and leave the rest behind. When I figure out how to insert pic.'s I will display where I am currently on this tank.

Much thanks to all that helped,
RapidSixGuns (aka. Michael)


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

What a nice post. Thank you Michael. I too mix plants and cichlids. I know it's not the norm, but I have anubias and java fern tied to driftwood and shells in my shelly tank. The addition of plants actually started as a way to fight algae that was growing on the shells. I also add Excel to the tank, for the plants, and for algae control. It works...I have 1/4 of the algae I once had, and the plants are growing and look nice in the tank. My shelly's don't eat them, don't seem to mind the plants, and I like the set up. Just because it's different, doesn't mean it's wrong, it's just another way.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Geeks_15 said it best. Do it right the first time.
There are other ways of increasing GH and KH and having more control over the end result vs using shell. You can get a blend on Ca and Mg with a tad Mn and dose with Seachem Alkaline buffer to what you want. Also, Onyx will buffer your water. 
Dont use actinic lights either. It kills me every time I see a planted tank keeper ask about using actinic. I think maybe they want to do SW deep down.

You're going to want tuff plants like anubias, java fern, etc.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Work with the substrate you have. It may not be perfect, but I have found that most plants will do OK in it. There are a few specialty soft water plants that will not work.
I would add some fertilizer tablets to the root area of any rooted plants. 

I found Bolbitis a very good fern to grow in my Lake Tanganyikan tank, and Val took off and filled one corner. I had so much Hornwort I had enough to share with all my other tanks. Water lettuce got out of control, and several times I tried removing all I could. It kept coming back.

As you get a better feel for how plants respond and perhaps change one thing at a time, you will develop a really nice tank, and perhaps save up for a better, plant specific substrate. Then you can make the decision if you want to switch to something else. 

Fish for hard water include most of the livebearers, many Rainbow fish and any of the Rift Lake fish that do not eat plants. If you have fish that dig, the growing ferns and Anubias on rocks and wood is the best idea, and floating plants work well, too. Not a traditional biotope, but it can work.


----------



## RapidSixGuns (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks diana k. i tuely appreciate your input and will absorb it like a sponge. so many have been advising me to change substrates but i really wanted to work with what i have. no doubt crush coral is not the perfect substrate if i want to create a "amazon jungle" cross section type biotope. i have so many other things that needs to be upgraded before i even begin to think of creating such a biotope like lighting and perhaps filtration. 

again i want to thank you diana k for being sympathetic to my cause and keeping me on coarse from straying into a complete disaster.

see ya around,
rapidsixguns (aka michael)


----------

